# Update on older thread...mare vs. boar....



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you are interested, Western Horseman did an article on my mare, myself, and our veterinarian that treated the injury. It is in the September issue in the health section.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cool! Will have to check it out.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I think I need to go to TS this weekend so I'll see if I can snag a copy there.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool! How is the mare, is she all healed up?


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Teej said:


> Cool! How is the mare, is she all healed up?


She's doing great, and all healed up! She has a small line where the skin has come together and healed up, but the hair is still growing back into that area. In another couple of months the entire scar will be invisible when the hair grows back in.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

CountryMom22 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I think I need to go to TS this weekend so I'll see if I can snag a copy there.


Tractor Supply should have the current issue. I bought mine there!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome to hear!


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

When I read the article, I wondered if it was yours.
That was a wicked wound.

Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Lauri said:


> When I read the article, I wondered if it was yours.
> That was a wicked wound.
> 
> Glad to hear she is doing well.


It was us I can't believe how well that mare has done. Except...she is in the barnyard WELL before dusk now. Like at 3 pm. Happily goes right into the barn each afternoon and stays quietly until morning


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Is htearticle online at all? I'd ove to see it!


Sorry...was typing with dilating drops in my eyes at the eye dr.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Is htearticle online at all? I'd ove to see it!
> 
> 
> Sorry...was typing with dilating drops in my eyes at the eye dr.


I can't find it online, but will take pics of the article and post them here. I don't know why Western Horseman doesn't archive all of their articles, they only do the main cover articles.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

aoconnor1 said:


> If you are interested, Western Horseman did an article on my mare, myself, and our veterinarian that treated the injury. It is in the September issue in the health section.


It's been too long.
Hair would have grown if they had to.
As the wound gap closes with the skin coming together the hair are there other on the skin.
The wound would have closed seamlessly with the hair.
If the skin patch is scarred and bald the hair cannot come.
Can wait till the cows come home. Good luck ,sir.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Diffident3, sorry to burst your all knowing bubble, but the hair has grown back in on the bald patch. So I guess the cows have come home.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

aoconnor1 said:


> Diffident3, sorry to burst your all knowing bubble, but the hair has grown back in on the bald patch. So I guess the cows have come home.


Lucky you.
Pl.post a photo.Appreciate.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Waiting to see the photo.
As the wound closes it closes with the hair on.
This is for your information.
Sorry . 
My bubble will Burst when You show me the Final photos.
Had you followed my hints your bubble wouldn't have burst.
Good luck,Sir.
Next time am open for suggestions 
I have helped heal many x 6 ,skin flap 
wounds on tendons of Yearlings and sold 
at full price


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Seen Photo.
Very Good 
Excellent recovery.
Congratulations!
Sorry if I have caused some unpleasantness.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just sayin, I'm not a Sir I'm a Ma'am.


----------



## diffident3 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok Ma'am.
Regards,


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am glad to hear that your horse is getting better. So, are you hunting hogs now?

Muleskinner2


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Of course we are. And we are clearing out all of our woods to keep them from coming back. Hogs are smart, once a few are caught in any type of trap, they move off to another area. They have an uncanny sense of smell and it is difficult at best to walk up on them for a close shot, so we sit on our office deck that overlooks a few big pastures and shoot them with long range rifles (my hubby and son in law have killed quite a few from that deck).

The hog population here is terrible. You kill two and ten replace them. We will never be truly free of them because of the size of our ranch and the neighboring areas of uncleared acreage.


----------

